# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankesë në lidhje me titullin e një anëtari

## Acid_Burn

SUper moderatore dhe Administratore...

Antari *live fast* nen nickun e vet ka 'digj muslimanet' kjo nder te tjera bie ndesh dhe ofenfdon rregulloren e ketij forumi. Ju lutem merrni masat e duhura.

Kaq kesaj rradhe.

----------


## kolombi

Firma e anetarit ne fjale u fshi.Nuk do te tolerohet nese e rikthen serisht firmen ne fjale.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Kolombi !

Ne rradhe te pare shume flm qe e lexove ket vrejtjen time edhe qe ja fshive firmen ketij palacos. 

Nga ana tjeter, te lutem shikoje edhe nje here .. ate poshte emrit te vet tani prej "digj muslimanet" *live fast* e ka "Torch a M@s.ue" qe qendron per Digj nje Xhami. Edhe kjo bie ndesh me rregulloren e forumit.

----------


## kolombi

Anetari ne fjale eshte perjashtuar per nje jave.Mesazhe te tilla fyese dhe percarese nuk do tolerohen ,sa here te na i beni te ditura.

kolombi

----------


## Akili-A

> Ne rradhe te pare shume flm qe e lexove ket vrejtjen time edhe qe ja fshive firmen ketij *palacos*.


Ti edhe kur ankohesh perdor fjale fyese dhe ofenduese.....
Qenke edhe hipokrit i madh....harrove qe mua me shave edhe nga motra?????
dhe une nuk iu ankova njeriu.....por te perballova me edukate...

Une nuk jame pro atyre qe fyejne te tjeret.(p.sh. atij qe te ka fyer ty)..
por muk jam as pro hipokriteve si ty...

----------


## Fiori

Acid dhe Akili _(dhe gjithe anetaret e Forumit Shqiptar),_ dua te shtoj dicka ne lidhje me kete teme dhe diskutimet ne pergjithesi:

Ofendimet dhe fyerjet i ulin vlerat nje diskutimi, ashtu si i ulin vlerat personave qe diskutojne. Nje njeri qe i ka dy mend ne koke e kupton se ne nje diskutim me te tjere njerez do te kesh gjithmone nga ata qe nuk do te mendojne si ty por mjafton vetem fuqia e fjales dhe e argumentit per t'i thene tjetrit mendimin tend. 

Nq se dikush mbron kendveshtrimin e tij me fyerje atehere tregon se nuk ka fuqi argumentimi dhe si rrjedhoje nuk mund te zhvilloje nje bisede konstruktive per ata qe e lexojne dhe per ata qe diskutojne.


Shpresoj qe te gjithe te kini parasysh kete parim para se te diskutoni ne forum.


Pershendetje


p.s. kur kini ankesa te vecanta per fyerje mjafton te shkruani tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com ose mund te shtypni butonin "Raporto mesazhe te pahijshme" ne fund te cdo postimi.

----------

